# snails in the filter



## bgshortys (Apr 7, 2003)

In my Whisper 2 power filter, I have about 20-30 small snails growing inside of it (espically on the filter pad). Is this good or bad? I think it is good because they keep my pad cleaner by eating the particles that get caught in the "Bio-Bag" Correct me if I'm wrong. thanks


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Its good in a sense.. but once those guys ever leave the filter and spill over to the inside of your tank.. your gonna have major problems with snails multiplying out of control. I say try to take out as much snails you can while in the filter. Trust me.. it'll save you alot of trouble laters!!

Heres a link to past posting about snails:
http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...f=33&t=2652&hl=


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

won't they block up the filter?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Not if they're just inside of the filter pad and not close to the motor. Bqshortys, detatch your filter from the tank, throw away all your media, rinse (not scrub) inside the filter, disassemble motor (make sure no snail eggs are present), and assemble back in your tank. Good Luck and keep us posted!!


----------



## Petzl88 (Feb 5, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Not if they're just inside of the filter pad and not close to the motor. Bqshortys, detatch your filter from the tank, throw away all your media, rinse (not scrub) inside the filter, disassemble motor (make sure no snail eggs are present), and assemble back in your tank. Good Luck and keep us posted!!


 Very good advice.


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

I hate snails so much. So annoying. Even though they dont cause any harm i hate seeing them. Once you see one though, they are like roaches, there are 20 you dont see.

~Dj


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I wouldn't say it is all that good, but if you want to lessen them then I would just use that snail begone stuff(not the actual name). But yeah snails are not meant to be in your filter and the filter needs that natural bacteria to make your tank a healthy habitat.


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

I had a problem with snails before. First there are a few, but pretty soon they going to be all over the place. When in your tank, they stay at the water line and are very easily noticed. I used that snail-acide or whatever it's called and after three treatments they were all gone. AS few gravel cleanings and clean of filters should get the rest out. Good luck with them lil bastards.


----------



## bgshortys (Apr 7, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Not if they're just inside of the filter pad and not close to the motor. Bqshortys, detatch your filter from the tank, throw away all your media, rinse (not scrub) inside the filter, disassemble motor (make sure no snail eggs are present), and assemble back in your tank. Good Luck and keep us posted!!


 Thanks for the advice, I did what you said and It worked very well. I have had no snail problems since I cleaned it out about 3 days ago


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Glad it worked out for you and fixed it in time before it got way out of control


----------

